# 63 Impala & Jensen VM9215BT 7" Single DIN DVD player / headunit



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

I was hoping to find some ideas on how to make this Jensen VM9215BT 7" Single DIN DVD player work in my 1963 Impala. The problem is the monitor doesn't extend far enough to clear the Impala's dashboard. 



















Any Idea's? Or do yous guys think I'm gonna have to fabricate something? Frame it out somehow, extended mounting sleeve? Maybe some fiber glass resin then paint it the color of my car? I'd hate to have to return it..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

U could sell it to me for 1/2 price since its used :rimshot:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Lol.


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

If I sold it to anyone for 1/2 price, It would be your Kakalak.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LOL


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

Put in a under dash kit and u should be good


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

fallstown2163 said:


> Put in a under dash kit and u should be good


X2 thats what i would do then find an og radio delete plate to cover up the hole thats chopped in the dash.


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

AlreDy that's what I was thinking can't just chop it up its a impala lol


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

I just want to put it out there that I bought it with a giant hole where the og radio should of been. I would not of have cut it out. I appreciate the idea's/comments! I think I may go with some sort of sleeve.. maybe make it out of metal and paint it or have it chromed so I can keep it where it's at. If the OG radio was there.. I'd prolly put a regular radio on the glove or put this one in an under the dash kit. 

Thx again


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

My cardboard prototype idea. Thinking about using this as a template and making something out of ABS plastic or metal and painting it or having it chromed? But it's not high on the priority list right now. Something to think about in the near future. It sits securely in there so it's not bouncing around (yet! Front hydro's are in yet....) Maybe I'll just write "I catch you stealing this, I'll shoot you!" in sharpie on the cardboard and call it a day?


<Video below>


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

That doesn't look good bro. Just buy the trim piece that goes over the radio, glue it up there. Then go buy an old skool tape deck (working or not) and cut the front half off so that there is no serious weight on the plate and mount it in there as if it worked and use a strap in the back to support it. That covers up that hole and then build a console, not to big but a simple clean one to hold your Jensen.


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

x3 under dash kit :thumbsup: go on ebay and find a factory a.m. radio to fill the hole in your dash. You can find non working ones for cheep, just need it for the looks


big C said:


> X2 thats what i would do then find an og radio delete plate to cover up the hole thats chopped in the dash.


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

fjc422 said:


> That doesn't look good bro. Just buy the trim piece that goes over the radio, glue it up there. Then go buy an old skool tape deck (working or not) and cut the front half off so that there is no serious weight on the plate and mount it in there as if it worked and use a strap in the back to support it. That covers up that hole and then build a console, not to big but a simple clean one to hold your Jensen.



I agree it isn't Ideal and doesn't look right/ good, but I don't want the console or a dead tape deck thing either. I hear they make one that extends out further for twice what I paid got this one


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

Kenwood kvt512 single din DVD has adjustable screen that slides in and out pretty far ...it will definitely slide out far enough to clear ..
Google it


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

fallstown2163 said:


> Kenwood kvt512 single din DVD has adjustable screen that slides in and out pretty far ...it will definitely slide out far enough to clear ..
> Google it


That's the one I heard about! like $600 bucks.(maybe more give or take?) Thanks man! 

Kakalak.. I got the perfect deal for you... lol


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hell yeah bro anytime ...I definitely recommended it I had one in my Lac


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

I think I can still return this thing to walmart and get my $$ back. That would make more sense than doing anything else. Thanks everyone for talking some sense into me


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

I returned the head unit back to walmart. Purchased one that flips down. I'll be posting pics of it when I receive and install it. Thanks guys for talking some sense into me :bowrofl:


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

Pardon the mess from the Install..The DVD player that Flips down looks waaaaaaaay better.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Shit looks hella better bro


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

caddyking said:


> Shit looks hella better bro


Thanks man, I agree! I was really contemplating making the flip up one work. Glad FJC422 and everyone talked me away from my original idea. That was the first car audio I've ever installed and I was kinda attached..lol. This flip down was my second experience in Car Audio. I don't even know how to wire up an Amp.. Looks like I'll be learning here soon. Thanks again


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Simple bro, YouTube it


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

caddyking said:


> Simple bro, YouTube it


I figured the Amp would be easier than the head unit.. and I was overwhelmed with all the wires and such with the head unit at first, but when I sat down and really looked at what all was required.. wiring up the head unit WAS simple. One thing that came with the car was the cables (no head unit or speakers) for the AMP, Sub, etc.. so they're already in place. I just followed those wires with some new speaker wire for my 6x9's (rear deck) & 6x8's (kick plate). 

Thanks again man!:h5:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Pics?


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

caddyking said:


> Pics?


No amp or subs yet.. They're on the list though! But to keep true to my budget on the stereo system, lol, I'm rolling with Walmart's Pioneer subs & amp to match my 6x9's & 6x8s.. which I think sound great.. but I might be tone def? lol, I dunno.. too many years listening to rap music at deafening levels. The car came with 2 runs of blue RCA Monster cables I think from the front to the trunk. 

Bottom of the pic shows the existing track that housed the rca cables which I used to run 12 AWG stereo wire from Home Depot for my 6x9s. I also used that track to run my quick disconnect cable that runs underneath my seat. I gotta run another cable for my license plate camera so it looks like I'm going to be pulling everything up again.. hopefully for the last time. 











I used the card board packaging that held the 6x9's in the box as a stencil to trace out the hole in the rear deck and the ??? Rear deck beauty panel??? whatever it's called.


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

Schidek said:


> Pardon the mess from the Install..The DVD player that Flips down looks waaaaaaaay better.


Looks good. Who makes this deck? And what's the model number. Need one for my 64


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

one87LS said:


> Looks good. Who makes this deck? And what's the model number. Need one for my 64


It's an off brand that I never heard about. Nitro - BMWX5393BThttp://<a href="http://www.amazon.c...r:none !important; margin:0px !important;" />. I paid $150.00 on amazon.com and provide the link.

I also made a 5 minute or so youtube review since you asked about it. I couldn't find shit on before I ordered it, no reviews, no nothing. So I figured.. $150.00 it was worth the risk, I could always return it if I didn't like it.. but I like it. I think it's worth the money I paid for it. 

Some of the features..
* 7" touch screen
* DVD player
* Bluetooth and it works great. 
* Backup camera ready.. I bought one for $20.00 along with this head unit, but didn't install it yet. 
There is probably more features that that.. but that's all I can think of at the time. Good luck with whatever stereo you chose for your 64!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

NEW RADIO LOOKS WAY BETTER.....WELL DONE....NEVER SHOULDA TOUCHED THE DASH TO BEGIN WITH BUT......YEAH.


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks, Bought it with a hole in the dash, no speakers.. Nothing.


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

Schidek said:


> It's an off brand that I never heard about. Nitro - BMWX5393BThttp://<a href="http://www.amazon.c...r:none !important; margin:0px !important;" />. I paid $150.00 on amazon.com and provide the link.
> 
> I also made a 5 minute or so youtube review since you asked about it. I couldn't find shit on before I ordered it, no reviews, no nothing. So I figured.. $150.00 it was worth the risk, I could always return it if I didn't like it.. but I like it. I think it's worth the money I paid for it.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: thanks bro. Looks good in your car


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

one87LS said:


> :thumbsup: thanks bro. Looks good in your car


Mucho grassy ass!


----------

